# Gunsmith recommendation



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

I need a good gunsmith who can cut, crown and thread my POF 308 upper from 20" to 16". Any recommendations?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Rick at Lock and Gunsmith on Garden....................


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

+1 for rick


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

+2 for Rick


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like I am calling Rick thanks guys!


----------

